# Solved: DNS - Can't join PC to domain.



## campain (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a domain controller that I've just set up. _As far as I can tell_ everything is working ok, but I don't seem to be able to join my machine to the domain. When I try, I get the following error:










I have my DC is running DNS with a forward lookup for my router. In TCP/IP settings, should my DC/DNS server AND my client point to my DNS server (localhost in the case of the server) or to the router, or does it not matter?

Here are some details, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Server OS: Windows server standard 2008
Client OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

*Client - ipconfig /all*


> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


*Server - ipconfig /all*



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : server
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : domain.test
> ...


*Client - nslookup*



> Default Server: NB6PLUS4.home
> Address: 192.168.1.1


*Server - nslookup*



> Default Server: NB6PLUS4.home
> Address: 192.168.1.1


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You PC is pulling its IP address and DNS server settings from your router. AFAIK you should have the pc setup to pull from the DC. But I haven't setup a Domain since 2000 server. I was a Netware guy for many years so I could be wrong.


----------



## campain (Oct 17, 2005)

Squashman said:


> You PC is pulling its IP address and DNS server settings from your router. AFAIK you should have the pc setup to pull from the DC. But I haven't setup a Domain since 2000 server. I was a Netware guy for many years so I could be wrong.


Solved. Thanks for your help .

I had my client dynamically getting the Primary DNS from my router. I changed it to statically point to my DC.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Firstly, your IP info on the server needs to be set statically. Disable DHCP on your router, and if you have not done so already, set up DHCP on your server to issue IP info to client PC's. The local IP address and DNS address on the server should be the same. The default Gateway on your server would be your router (192.168.1.1).

After this is done, release/renew your IP on the client PC, and then do an ipconfig /all to make sure it is pulling the correct information from the server. Your DNS info on the client should be the IP address of your server.Then try joining the client to the domain again.


----------

